# Suggestions on a softer riding Chicago built Schwinn



## artfull dodger (Apr 30, 2017)

My wife wants to get back into riding bikes again, but I find the 10spd style tires on my early 1980's Surburan to be like riding on a rock. Tried different saddles, didn't help much.  I have no desire to own anything from the current line up or made off shore.  What are my options for a nice older Schwinn that rides softer besides a very old balloon tire model?    Maybe a Typhoon?   Something with wider tires but not as wide as the balloon tire cruisers.  I do want an upright riding position as well.  My colors of choice are Coppertone, Campus green and blue(not sure what Schwinn called thier blue back then).   Trying to stay with a 100-125 budget max or that much in cash plus my Suburban.    Thanks  Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

At a 100 to 125 I'm sure my suggestion will be way out of the price ball park. Other than my 10 speed Schwinns I prefer the ride of the 5 speed Spitfires, Cruisers and my Corvettes. Nothing beats a bigger tire for a smoother ride and a Balloon tire Cruiser 5 with a non studded tire IMO is as smooth as you will get.


----------



## artfull dodger (Apr 30, 2017)

I like the corvette in that color, nice bike!    The 100-125 is what can afford cash wise, if someone took cash and my Surburban in trade, then I might be able to come up with something I can ride.  I wont use the Suburban once I have something else.


----------



## morton (May 1, 2017)

What's wrong with Speedster/Racer class?  Relatively low pressure tires just a bit narrower than a middle weight for soft ride.  

Certainly not the visual appeal of a Corvette or Jag, but readily available in the price range you quoted and offer a "comfy" upright ride.

And more importantly for me ( I ride a 23" frame) and perhaps for you, available in a pretty wide range of sizes.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (May 1, 2017)

you can find an inexpensive cantilever framed Schwinn, and if it has s7 rims you can upgrade to a bigger 26x2x1 3/4 tire- not as big as the ballooners, but still a comfy ride. you get the looks and the ride.


----------



## indiana dave (May 1, 2017)

I'm currently trying to rescue a blue Typhoon from yard art status. Hopefully she'll call me back soon.
I also have a couple vintage womens bikes, that are cheap, if you have the skills to fix them up.
Schwinn middleweights can be found pretty reasonably, and ride great. I have a three speed 59 Corvette I ride often.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 1, 2017)

I manage with the Suburban, just rides like a rock with those high pressure skinny tires.   i keep watching for a local Typhoon or similar that is affordable.  Really nice coppertone Corvette popped up on CL not far from here, but way beyond my budget.    Mike


----------



## SHO2010 (May 1, 2017)

I have a 1961 3 speed Racer that I ride more than my 5 speed Collegete . You can pick up ones that need a little love for $100. I paid $30 for this one it was rough but cleaned up nicely. Great rider's.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 1, 2017)

That did clean up nice!  Not a fan of black bicycles, but that does look nice.   I am watching CL and I stopped by the local indoor flea market, they only have a newer offshore built Schwinn that has the same skinny tires as mine.   Here is a pic of my Suburban, have to prop it up as the kick stand wont stay up or hold the bike up, that is really the only flaw on the bike at the moment.   Mike


----------



## ssimpala1901 (May 1, 2017)

Try a Mesinger seat from a Schwinn Heavy Duti/ Spitfire 1979.
They are my favorite comfy seat.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 1, 2017)

Nice looking seat!   The other half of the problem is this is the tallest Suburban frame, so its a bit taller then I would like to ride all the time. A Typhoon was what I was hunting when I found the Suburban and like now, I was on a tight budget and at that time, had no bicycle, so I comprimised and bought it. I would really like to find a Typhoon in Coppertone, that is my favorite color of them all.  There is a nice Coppertone Typhoon up in Ft Wayne, but its only a 20" model and I am 6 foot tall, so a bit small!  Even if I have to build it from a bare frame.  Mike


----------



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2017)

I ride in a bike club for 24 miles at about 12 MPH -  twice per week on an 1985 Le Tour.  I put on a lamb skin seat cover but long haul riders buy padded pants shorts to wear under girl/boy pants.  It is not the bike or the seat.  I learned to use new technology so that I could use old school machines in comfort.   Start where the problem is.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 1, 2017)

Since she will be my ride, atleast for awhile, does anybody near by able to fix my kick stand.  It doesn't latch either up or down, so the bike has to be either laid down or leaned against something.  Will probably look into getting new tires installed, both are original and pretty weather checked.  Might as well bring the old girl up to snuff if I am going to ride more.  Which I should before my asthma gets worse.  I used to be able to ride from home to downtown without stopping when I was in my 20's, cant do 1/8 of that distance now.  Time to get back on the bike more!


----------



## ricobike (May 2, 2017)

artfull dodger said:


> Since she will be my ride, atleast for awhile, does anybody near by able to fix my kick stand.  It doesn't latch either up or down, so the bike has to be either laid down or leaned against something.  Will probably look into getting new tires installed, both are original and pretty weather checked.  Might as well bring the old girl up to snuff if I am going to ride more.  Which I should before my asthma gets worse.  I used to be able to ride from home to downtown without stopping when I was in my 20's, cant do 1/8 of that distance now.  Time to get back on the bike more!




See this post for info on fixing your kickstand:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-builtin-kickstand-troubleshooting.105609/


----------



## farkasthegoalie (May 3, 2017)

I'm up in Fort Wayne- I find decent cantilever Schwinn bikes quite a bit- I can keep an eye out for you. I also have a few frames I could possibly build up if interested...


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the link Rico, what do you use in place of the special kick stand tool to compress the spring and remove the stand?  Let me know what you turn up in Ft Wayne.  I watch craigslist up there but so far what I have seen that I like, it out of my budget unless they took my bike in trade.    Mike


----------



## ricobike (May 3, 2017)

Some people have just used the back end of a Crescent wrench with success.  If it doesn't work, you can try using a 1/2 inch split lock washer over the kickstand to help get the leverage needed.  I used a piece of seat post cut into a C shape and a C clamp.  Google schwinn kickstand removal and you'll find a lot of ways to do it.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 3, 2017)

artfull dodger said:


> Since she will be my ride, atleast for awhile, does anybody near by able to fix my kick stand.  It doesn't latch either up or down, so the bike has to be either laid down or leaned against something.  Will probably look into getting new tires installed, both are original and pretty weather checked.  Might as well bring the old girl up to snuff if I am going to ride more.




It's pretty much all in here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Ok, got it apart, the cam pin is wore completely away, nothing left.  She is going to Schwinn bike shop for new tires, I will have them rebuild the kick stand while its there.   Mike


----------



## indiana dave (May 3, 2017)

Wow. I would not pay a shop to put on new tires.
If you are on a budget, buy some tire levers, and hit amazon for some good priced tires and tubes,
Also, Ebay has lots of "Tires, Tubes, and rim strip" combo deals.
If money is tight, you need to invest in some tools, and learn to work on your bike.


----------



## indiana dave (May 3, 2017)

What you pay them in labor would be a good chunk of change to put away for when that Typhoon comes up for sale locally.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

I have tried many times to do tires and I end up popping the tubes trying to get them back on.  Shop is very reasonable priced locally.  I do most of my own wrenching, but tires and me do not get along very well.   Mike


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Guys, it only cost me 39 bucks for 2 new tires and he fixed the kick stand.  I can atleast ride while I keep saving up for that Typhoon ect when it comes up for sale. Its all good.   Mike


----------



## ricobike (May 3, 2017)

artfull dodger said:


> Guys, it only cost me 39 bucks for 2 new tires and he fixed the kick stand.  I can atleast ride while I keep saving up for that Typhoon ect when it comes up for sale. Its all good.   Mike




Sounds reasonable to me, and I'm cheap!  Enjoy the ride .


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2017)

Just a thought. If you have asthma wouldn't a single speed coaster bike be a killer? The Typhoon was available with 3 speeds for a couple years but those would be pretty hard to find.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 4, 2017)

Single speed will be ok eventually, that is why I fixed up the Suburban so I can work on getting myself back up to speed again.  I rode my Schwinn Predator all over town well into my mid 20's as I was unable to afford to replace her with something bigger.  So I know that I can do it.  A multi gear sting ray might be an option as well.  Mike


----------

